# Post your Paracord Ideas!



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I know these are very popular right now. Wanted to see what everyone else is doing with their paracord. I'm sure there are some good ideas out there.

Here is a regular paracord barcelet, the first one I made.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I really like these, I want one but all the ones I try are way too large, I'm a thin guy with pretty thin wrists. Oh and I'm obsessed with multicam camo. So I'm trying to find one in that 

Looks like a good build!

Lace your boots with 550 paracord. I'm sure most people know this but it's a great idea if you hadn't thought of it.

If you wear hoodies, you can string the "cinch" chords on the hood with it too. On underfolding AK-47s you can make a comfy cheek rest by wrapping the metal underfolder part with it....just some ideas!


----------



## BandOfBroz (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm trying to make a badge holder for some people at work. Also to make a neck knife necklace for a quick detach knife. The multicam and anything digital is awesome. But plain black is good with anything.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

That was the paracord cheek rest I devised for my SKS, has a couple goodies under it. I think that's around 12 feet.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Leon said:


> That was the paracord cheek rest I devised for my SKS, has a couple goodies under it. I think that's around 12 feet.


Da*nit, now I have to make me one of these! LOL.

HAHA! I love the "If I can get the damn thing out" Bayonet part!

Nice videos btw! It'll take me forever to watch them all with trying to get some things done with the forum, but I will.


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm trying to make a dog collar and leash with mine, the issue is it takes a LOT of paracord just for that. But would be good when hiking with my best friend!


----------

